# Citronella spray collars



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope this gets resolved. Judy keeps telling me to get one for Dreamer. All the ones we could find that were her size were about $50-$120, something I can't afford. Plus, she never barks at home, only at shows and SP. I really dont want to buy one for her at a show ifs its goin to mess up hours of grooming.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've got one. Mine also like to bark at people and things that approach the vicinity of the house when they are outside. Gotta keep the neighbors happy... It works OK. Works at first, but then mine learn to close their eyes and bark.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

What about those ultra-sonic bark deterrent? (Incidently, I was looking them up and found a snore deterrent I may get for my dh :act-up: )


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Could you just crate him in a quiet area inside the house at night?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Could you just crate him in a quiet area inside the house at night?


Oh he sleeps in the house at night. He has earned free roam privliges so outside of his crate with the other dogs now. He is fine in the house. This is happening during last potty/playtime. 

I don't care so much during the day but neighbors....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe a long line so you could reel him in if he barks? 

You are a great neighbor, my neighbor couldn't care less if her dogs wake me up. And when I have gone to her door at 3am she is mad that I woke HER up! lol


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Maybe a long line so you could reel him in if he barks?
> 
> You are a great neighbor, my neighbor couldn't care less if her dogs wake me up. And when I have gone to her door at 3am she is mad that I woke HER up! lol


We have some of those folks too. I have 2 GSDs & I don't want noise complaints. I went through that years ago in TX & it wasn't even my dog but the next door neighbor's. I was home when they came by & since my dog was outside at the time he got blamed. They didn't even knock on the front door! Of course if a stranger is looking at you over your fence you are going to bark! Anyway I was told if there were any more complaints I would be ticketed. 

It has made me super sensitive now with disturbing neighbors After all I don't want to be disturbed either but I also don't want to deal with animal control officers. Some of which are over zealous with good owners instead of addressing bad owners.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## reginaanna217 (Jan 16, 2014)

what did you ever end up doing about this? im having a bit of an issue with my dogs barking as well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Even though this is an old thread since it got revived and I just saw it for the first time, my experience is that most dogs learn to bark through citronella collars. Ian Dunbar would say that you should put annoying behaviors on command and then you will be able to teach the dog to stop doing whatever it is that bothers you.

poolann did you make any progress? Peeves is prone to barking at night. He likes to watch for cats on the front lawn. If he sees one that he thinks is headed to the gate where it can squeeze under he has t tell us about it. I can usually get him to stop with a resounding leave it order even from our bedroom. I also worry about complaints from neighbors, but there are other dogs in my immediate area that get set off even more easily than my two do and mercifully for some reason they ignore other nocturnal barkers.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes the collar was more or less effective for him. It has also been effective for my stepson's dog this past week. Racer will still bark at strange noises at night (not wearing the collar) but I call him in immediately so the outside fun stops. I can easily recognize the weird noise bark. Very different from his usual bark. Stepson's dog barks and cries when crated. He wore the collar one night and I consistently said uh uh quiet when he would start. Now all it takes is to say quiet and he stops. 

So I've used it as a training tool rather than a full solution. I know it won't work on all dogs the same way invisible fences are not a good solution because the dogs will learn to get past the initial spray or zap in the case of the fences. BTW Racer does have a bark on command. It is shhhh which is kind of funny but I do have to let folks at trials know to say quiet rather than shush him if he happens to bark in his crate 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

